# Keith Hackney on the Comeback?



## Andrew Green (May 25, 2006)

TUF 4 has begun shooting, and no fighters have been confirmed, but MMA Weekly published a list of rumored fighters, some interesting names in the mix:




> In the middleweight division, the eight fighters are rumored to be Jorge Rivera, Patrick Cote, Charles McCarthy, Gideon Ray, Mark Weir, Travis Lutter, Edwin Dewees, and 48-year-old UFC 1 veteran Keith Hackney.
> 
> In the welterweight division, the eight fighters are rumored to be Matt Serra, Chris Lytle, Shonie Carter, Rich Clementi, Mikey Burnett, Pete Spratt, Nick Diaz, and Din Thomas.



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=2111&zoneid=13


----------



## Marginal (May 25, 2006)

Please not Mr. International. He thinks he has mic skills.


----------



## green meanie (May 26, 2006)

I like Hackney _A LOT_ and he represented Kenpo well. But he's too old to be trying to jump back in there... but I'll be cheering for him anyway.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 26, 2006)

Guess we'll see, George Foreman made a comeback at a age that was "too old"...


----------



## Davejlaw (May 26, 2006)

The only two Hackney fights I've ever seen was him chopping down Emmanuel Yarborough in UFC 1 and against Jo Son in the same tournament I think. He punched Jo Son in the jewels so hard so many times I felt queasy just watching it. Hackney never struck me as the kind of fighter who'd be comfortable on the ground. We'll see I guess....


----------



## Andrew Green (May 26, 2006)

Actually...  He fought Yarbourough in UFC 3, and Joe Son in 4 (then lost to Royce in 4) and then a second loss in Ultimate Ultimate 95 to Marco Ruas.

And that was it, 2-2-0.

The UFC 1 veteran thing is a mistake, he wasn't there.


----------



## Davejlaw (May 26, 2006)

oh ok. my mistake...I have those fights on a UFC greatest hits dvd and I just assumed it was UFC 1 because it looked so old.


----------



## BallistikMike (May 26, 2006)

Your talking 12 years ago when those fights happened. Kieth has been running a MMA school in Roselle, IL. I am sure he has been working the ground game. I know he has a few fighters that enter the "Iron Crowns" out of Indiana (I think).

Joe Son tapped from an "Eagle's Talon" (pincer choke) to the trachea/windpipe not from the repeated bladder/groin shots.

My history comes from the Kenpo school and the head instructor that trained him for those fights. White Tiger Kenpo out of Addison. I own a bar and I remember getting the satalite feeds and broadcasting it on the big screens. That was a great time. 

Still train in it   Although because of those early UFC's I did seek out grappling.  

I hope its true. Maybe he is coaching?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 26, 2006)

Nope, rumor is, according to this, he may be a competitor.  But I can't see him coaching, doesn't have the "name" for it now.

I wish him luck, and got a lot of respect for him, but he didn't have a great record then, the game has gotten a lot harder and he's pushing 50.  12 years is plenty of time to learn some new stuff, but I tend to prefer when old fighters stay retired, usually the come back is less then spectacular (Ken, Kimo, Tank, etc.)


----------



## kempo108 (May 26, 2006)

i like Hackney also.  he did a good job of striking, even against Gracie. too bad he didnt know any grappling at the time. hopefully he has improved his ground game.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 26, 2006)

Ok, I'm confused here. I recognize some of these names Serra, Diaz, Carter, Spratt, and of course Hackney. I thought the purpose of the show was for fighters who hadn't fought in the Octagon yet. Don't guys like Serra,Diaz,Carter,and Spratt already had UFC contracts.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 26, 2006)

WHOOPS! Didn't see the other threads....I get it now :uhyeah:


----------

